# My diet? Need a little help



## Collinb (Jul 10, 2013)

Tightening my diet up. 
Currently 224 around 13-14% bf id guess. 

Going to be doing:

2 eggs, 6 egg whites

Banana + protein shake

(Lift with BCAA) 

8oz chicken, 1 cup rice, 1/2 cup almods, 2 cups spinach

Protein shake and can of plain tuna

8oz steak and 2 cups spinach

And if hungry after that another shake or 3-4 more eggs (busy work 4-1030) can eat in that window a few times a week so last optional meal would be around 11. 

I'm trying to get to 205-210, doing cardio 4 days a week with 5-6 lifting.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

How fast you trying to do this or is there no time limit it's whenever? Any compounds that retain water used?  If you do calorie count you aren't very high so you should really shed fast I think..


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 11, 2013)

Collin, what were you doing before this?  Can you help us out and lay out some macros?  I mean when you say protein shake, how much protein? What kind of steak? How much tuna? 

There aren't going to be many changes as what you have seems like a solid layout, but you also need to look at what your body is coming from.  

Also, what kind of cardio? How long?  What kind of training? What is your split?  All of these things matter and the more you know the easier it is to make changes and make progress.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 11, 2013)

Your protein sources look solid.  Maybe add in some buffalo, right ironbuilt!  I would try to incorporate more carb sources like broccoli, asparagus, kale, cucumbers, and tomatoes, even if it meant reducing your rice for the day.  If you pm me your email I can send you something you may find quite beneficial.


----------



## Thor (Jul 11, 2013)

*Dude*

your still growing somewhat right ? You look pretty solid to me, I mean if you just wanna lean out a bit for the summer i get it.. but you are pretty big and solid and strong as you are, keep in mind when you CUT you lose some size and strength...


----------



## Collinb (Jul 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> How fast you trying to do this or is there no time limit it's whenever? Any compounds that retain water used?  If you do calorie count you aren't very high so you should really shed fast I think..



Over the next 2 months or so I'm hoping. Right now I'm doing 80mg test and 200 eq every 4 day might add in tren at 50mg eod or ed.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 11, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Collin, what were you doing before this?  Can you help us out and lay out some macros?  I mean when you say protein shake, how much protein? What kind of steak? How much tuna?
> 
> There aren't going to be many changes as what you have seems like a solid layout, but you also need to look at what your body is coming from.
> 
> Also, what kind of cardio? How long?  What kind of training? What is your split?  All of these things matter and the more you know the easier it is to make changes and make progress.



Before this I was eating haphazardly, lots of bagels and peanutbutter, ice cream, pasta and bread, smaller amounts of protein. I feel I swapped out alot of crap carb sources for better protein sources.  Each shake has about 40grams its ON gold standard doing 1.5 scoops per shake. Not sure my macros right now but the steak is lean steak and 1 can of light chunky tuna maybe 2 a day might do 2.  I'm on a budget paying for alot of things right now, deciding to take a summer course cost me quite a penny. 

I plan on adding in more veggies andn somen other protein sources like pork maybe and even carbs likr sweet potatoes. 

Cardio is 4 times a week.  2 days of light 20 mins on stair master and 2 days HIIT on elliptical for 15.

I alternate weekly in training, 1 heavy olympic style to work on stuff for rugby. 4 day split with 2 days added for arms and abs. The other week is a 6 days split of 12-15 reps chest and back, shoulders arm's, legs then repeat. Ill upload a picture soon.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 11, 2013)

I just want to get leaner, itll be easier for rugby as well weighing a bit less.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

Hell Collin i think you are on a good tract and mindset..Atom has skills of a diet guru so follow up with him..
Buffalo is a nice lean meat but when u wrestle them eod in the neighbors pen they get tough but u gotta let them up if they tap out or you may end up on BMW. (Buffalos Most Wanted) as  Magnus has done to himself as he keeps gnawing on the 560000 grams of protein today alway looking behind him for a short horn.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 11, 2013)

Collinb said:


> *Before this I was eating haphazardly*, lots of bagels and peanutbutter, ice cream, pasta and bread, smaller amounts of protein. I feel I swapped out alot of crap carb sources for better protein sources.  Each shake has about 40grams its ON gold standard doing 1.5 scoops per shake. Not sure my macros right now but the steak is lean steak and 1 can of light chunky tuna maybe 2 a day might do 2.  I'm on a budget paying for alot of things right now, deciding to take a summer course cost me quite a penny.
> 
> I plan on adding in more veggies andn somen other protein sources like pork maybe and even carbs likr sweet potatoes.
> 
> ...



OK, so that means that what you are doing is a HUGE change.  

A shake with 40g protein is fine, but rather than having a can of tuna with it (which is usually around 150kcals) maybe have two hard boiled eggs or some almonds of other nuts?  

Lean steak is fine and as a night meal, that works.  How about some fish? Tilapia is inexpensive and great for a night protein source.  

I would avoid pork, unless you are buying it straight from a farm and know what the farmer is feeding them.  Pigs eat shit...think about it.  

I use 93% lean ground beef and toss a bunch in a pot and cook it and then drain the fat.  I weight it out cooked and use the same macros I would use for cooked chicken breast since the fat is removed.  Use a variety of seasonings and herbs and it tastes great.  I mix it in with salads (olive oil and vinegar dressing), toss in with egg scambles, mix into rice, or just eat it in bowl with some salsa.

I cook it like this: 
    

Mark Dugdale's offseason diet - YouTube







For fats, try avocado, nut butters, olive oil, coconut oil (cheap at costco), organic grassfed butter (costco - cheap) and even heavy whipping cream in you protein shakes (if you do this in a blender with ice it gets really tasty)

EDIT: And on off days from training, try dropping carbs down to minimal levels.  Add in just a little fat in place of the carbs, but ensure that it is less overall kcals than for you training days.


----------



## BIG D (Jul 11, 2013)

Collinb said:


> *Before this I was eating haphazardly*, lots of bagels and peanutbutter, ice cream, pasta and bread, smaller amounts of protein. I feel I swapped out alot of crap carb sources for better protein sources.  Each shake has about 40grams its ON gold standard doing 1.5 scoops per shake. Not sure my macros right now but the steak is lean steak and 1 can of light chunky tuna maybe 2 a day might do 2.  I'm on a budget paying for alot of things right now, deciding to take a summer course cost me quite a penny.
> 
> I plan on adding in more veggies andn somen other protein sources like pork maybe and even carbs likr sweet potatoes.
> 
> ...



ya know logic tells me i should ring your ass out here, since you ALWAYS seem to find ways to try and belittle me, BUT i wont. i will instead try and help, which you prob wont respect, but oh well its the internet... not a big deal

why not try a carb cycle? say 150g carbs one day, 100 the next, and 50-75 then repeat. keep protein up as you know, and fats moderate/high, say 80-120g. just a thought


----------



## Collinb (Jul 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hell Collin i think you are on a good tract and mindset..Atom has skills of a diet guru so follow up with him..
> Buffalo is a nice lean meat but when u wrestle them eod in the neighbors pen they get tough but u gotta let them up if they tap out or you may end up on BMW. (Buffalos Most Wanted) as  Magnus has done to himself as he keeps gnawing on the 560000 grams of protein today alway looking behind him for a short horn.



Yeah I can tell been reading alot of his posts.
I want to try buffalo meat too honestly, I love deer and when I can get my hands on it from my redneck friends I take POUNDS at a time haha.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 11, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> OK, so that means that what you are doing is a HUGE change.
> 
> *I ate clean often, but budget at the time made me rely on some things in my mind like bagels and such and having a gilfriend that likes to eat out didnt help.  I told her no more haha gotta get on track, been hovering and staying leanish but I wanna slim down and make a big change for a big impact.*
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tips, Im looking into shelby's carb cycling book and such and will take that in and keep trying to improve the diet.   

Lots of great information you provided for me!


----------



## Collinb (Jul 11, 2013)

BIG D said:


> ya know logic tells me i should ring your ass out here, since you ALWAYS seem to find ways to try and belittle me, BUT i wont. i will instead try and help, which you prob wont respect, but oh well its the internet... not a big deal
> 
> why not try a carb cycle? say 150g carbs one day, 100 the next, and 50-75 then repeat. keep protein up as you know, and fats moderate/high, say 80-120g. just a thought



Youre a good guy D, but you get on my nerves sometimes with your repetitiveness. I know you cant help it, so Ill stop arguing with you. 

But yeah I got shelbys book on carb cycling studying it now, as well I bashed you before because you were eating crap and wondering why  you werent moving very much for your physique, I knew I wasnt improving in lowering BF and want to make that change now.  I was too content before and sorry for bustin you, my bad.


----------



## BIG D (Jul 11, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Youre a good guy D, but you get on my nerves sometimes with your repetitiveness. I know you cant help it, so Ill stop arguing with you.
> 
> But yeah I got shelbys book on carb cycling studying it now, as well I bashed you before because you were eating crap and wondering why  you werent moving very much for your physique, I knew I wasnt improving in lowering BF and want to make that change now.  I was too content before and sorry for bustin you, my bad.



apology accepted brotha. hell why not a little dnp, 200mg ed for 10-14 days? im sure that would get things moving for you, if you tolerate that dose of course


----------



## moparfreak360 (Jul 13, 2013)

BIG D said:


> apology accepted brotha. hell why not a little dnp, 200mg ed for 10-14 days? im sure that would get things moving for you, if you tolerate that dose of course



Brother I'm not trying to start anything with you, honest....however it errks me that you are suggesting people try DNP.....collin is no newb so I know he knows what he should and shouldn't mess with, but more drugs are not always the answer


----------



## Collinb (Jul 13, 2013)

moparfreak360 said:


> Brother I'm not trying to start anything with you, honest....however it errks me that you are suggesting people try DNP.....collin is no newb so I know he knows what he should and shouldn't mess with, but more drugs are not always the answer



I love DNP honestly, I'm not using it for tgis however.  I want to do this properly and honestly, fix my diet and not rely on the drugs.  I will notice if I am doing well in 2 weeks or not.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 13, 2013)

Shopped today and these are what I got:
Bananas
Apples
Greek yogurt
Sweet potatoes
Round eye steak
Chicken thigha and breast (love thighs I cut excess fat away before cooking)
Eggs and egg whites
Spinach and broccoli


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 13, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Shopped today and these are what I got:
> Bananas
> Apples
> Greek yogurt
> ...



Heres a great little snack when you want somethimg sweet or before bed.  Get plain Greek yogurt (if you have a SamsClub, get 32 oz Fage), add 4 scoops vanilla casein or whey protein, 2 to 4 teaspoons cinnamon, 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract, and stevia to your liking (I use around 1tablespoon).  An 8 ounce serving has around 50g protein, 9g carbs, and 0 fat.  If you want to up the fat, add a couple melted tablespoons of coconut oil.  This is so good, it tastes like your cheating !


----------



## Collinb (Jul 14, 2013)

Just didb1/2 cup vanilla greek yogurt, 1/4 cup oats, 1 scoop whey....mix in bowl and amazing! 

38g protein
24g carb 
4g fat


----------



## Collinb (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright diet is:

1.
3 eggs, 5 egg whites, and a banana 

2.
Preworkout
1 cup vanilla greek yogurt, 2 scoops protein, 1/4 cup honey oats mixed Into a pudding like thing. Which Is delicious. 

3.
Postworkout
8oz chicken, 1cup spinach, 1/4 cup almonds, 6oz sweet potatoe

4.
1.5 scoops protein and 1 teaspoon peanutbutter

5.
8oz round eye steak,  6oz sweet potatoe, 1 cup spinach

If hungry at night 2 eggs and 5 egg whites before bed. On off days or days with no cardio ill take away meal 5 sweet potatoe.  Leaving carb cycling alone for now until I get my diet going for a few solid weeks then will rotate low to high days through the week.  

Some pica from today at 221 after post workout meal


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Now were talking!  What are your calories on workout days?


----------



## Collinb (Jul 16, 2013)

Roughly 2400 I think ill have to double check.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 16, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Now were talking!  What are your calories on workout days?



Workout days is 2500~ including last meal of eggs if hungry at night and 2250 without that meal.

Nonworkout days are roughly 1950-2000 calories. 

These numbers are low for a guy my size, 6'1 and 221 lbs but I'm going to roll with it for now and in 2-3 weeks adjust as I see fit and needed. 

Also looking for a critique on my physique as well as estimated bf%.  My obvious weak points are my legs but keep In mind I just got back to doing them after 1.5 months off because badly pulled hamstring. Only had 2 leg days in 2 months as of this week.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Unless your doing a show I would eat maintenance on leg day for sure and 500 cal deficit on remaining lifting days and 750 on off days.  Its so tough to grow in a deficit.  By your pics I would say you are around 12%.  Arms, chest, front and side delts look on par.  Little more back thickness would help a ton along with rear delts.  Your legs of course are behind due to injury and should catch up now that you can train them.  Your waist looks good and tight which really improves your look.  Care to post your current routine?


----------



## Collinb (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply man and will post up routines shortly, not too in depth but I am doing moutain dog training through JMs site and posts.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 18, 2013)

Carbed up today, last few days has been around 50-60g, upped it to 170 today as I felt drained and such.  Tomorrow will be no carbs then back to lower side carbs until I feel the need to bump em back up for a day. 

Weight is at 220 right now.


----------

